# Digesting too fast?????



## raw109 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 10 week old GSD and she seems to be digesting too fast, about 2-3 hours. Once she does defecate she instantly turns around for a quick snack. The last 3 days I have feed her a piece of raw deer meat along with her normal food and it takes her 6-8 hours to digest and she has no interest in "snacking" on her excrement. Do I need to be feeding her something different than Purina One Healthy Puppy? Is her reason for eating her feces because it is not fully digested? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would get her off the purina one! Look in the nutrition threads tons of info on what kibble is appropriate to feed a pup. Purina is full of fillers and most of that does not digest, so the pup will want to eat it after it comes out.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfortunately some dogs are attracted to their own (and others') feces. It has nothing to do with digesting too fast (according to my reading). But my reading might be incomplete. There are several store-bought and homespun remedies that sometimes work .... and often don't. I have tried them all, plus changing foods ... Have had limited sucess by changing to high quality grainless foods. Another thing that works is to have her on leash when she 'goes' and pull her away if she goes for it. Don't pull if she walks away on her own. When we walk in the woods my dog goes a ways away to do her business and walks away from it to get back to me. Occasionally she will turn around but I scoot her away.
Some dogs can't be broken and (once again, according to my reading), though it is disgusting, it doesn't harm them.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

IMO I would try a healthier food, you can check out dogfoodanalysis.com and find some good foods there. As for the "poop eating", you just need to clean it up so she can't get at it.


----------



## raw109 (Nov 29, 2010)

I know this could open up a whole new can of worms but what food would you suggest? Also, would treats be defeating the purpose of a good quality dog food?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If I had a pup that was kibblefed I would feed Wellness super5mix large breed puppy . It has the proper ratio of calcium and phosphorus for slow growth. Orijen would be my second choice(but orijen is sometimes hard to get and pretty pricey)
As far as training treats, cheese, cooked chicken, hot dogs, cubed natural balance rolls are wonderful and healthy. The pup isn't crunching them up, distracting them from the lesson. You can also use the kibble you feed as treats, most pups don't differentiate a treat from a piece of kibble if they are food motivated.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> If I had a pup that was kibblefed I would feed Wellness super5mix large breed puppy . It has the proper ratio of calcium and phosphorus for slow growth. Orijen would be my second choice(but orijen is sometimes hard to get and pretty pricey)
> As far as training treats, cheese, cooked chicken, hot dogs, cubed natural balance rolls are wonderful and healthy. The pup isn't crunching them up, distracting them from the lesson. You can also use the kibble you feed as treats, most pups don't differentiate a treat from a piece of kibble if they are food motivated.


I fed mine that for a few months and she found it to be as fecally attractive as any other. Had slightly better luck with Orijen.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Usually pups will eat their poo because they've seen mom do it and get into the habit themselves...it is a habit more than diet, but if the food comes out much as it went in it is more attractive. Just have to break them of the habit, and most of the time it is really difficult...Thankfully all three of mine never do that-but they are rawfed and have poop the size of a small tootsie roll.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

raw109 said:


> I know this could open up a whole new can of worms but what food would you suggest? Also, would treats be defeating the purpose of a good quality dog food?


 
I would say anything the people on this forum tell you to feed will be great, I personally feed Orijen but there are so many others that are good as well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> I would say anything the people on this forum tell you to feed will be great, I personally feed Orijen but there are so many others that are good as well.


Agreed. There seems to be general agreement on which foods are good and which are not (e.g. IAMs, Purina). 
There may be as many ideas as there are people as to how to cure fecal eating. There is a lot of information on the internet. Good luck!


----------



## raw109 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the information everyone. I will be making a food change and just working with her more.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe I read that puppies eat poop because there is still food in it such as crappy dog food with fillers and carbohydrates. I am not 100% positive but I am pretty sure this is the reason which would make me think that puppy owners feeding raw should not have this problem correct.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> I believe I read that puppies eat poop because there is still food in it such as crappy dog food with fillers and carbohydrates. I am not 100% positive but I am pretty sure this is the reason which would make me think that puppy owners feeding raw should not have this problem correct.


 
Who knows lol, mine does it and she eats Orijen...I just clean up the poop so not an issue really.


----------



## crboggs (Nov 13, 2010)

Dexter is midway through a conversion from Purina One to Blue Buffalo. 

He's not eating his poo, but he has discovered rabbit droppings and seems to LOVE them.


----------

